# How do you plow culdesacs/ circles??? tips??



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

ok well we plow bout 5 sub divisions and also some other small commercial and of course the annoying driveways!
But the thing is in the subs there is about.... i would say 3 cul-de-sacs per
We plow them with a older GMC Dump truck or Chevy 2500's
And we justt clear out the whole circle (and all the people who live on the circles B****!
We point the plow out towards the Right as we go around the circle 


Is there a better way to plow these?????
I know we could use a jeep!
i've used one for like 5yrs then sold it. Miss it dearly....
We've thought about putting a belly blade on the GMC but they are like 12k
FYI we use boss plows....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah angle the plow left... the snow will still travel right because of the direction your traveling but you'll get a wider swath...they'll still bit#$ tho....lol


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

ya theres no good way to plow cul-de-sacs. What I do is I actually plow it "outwards" like you do. But I will on bigger snow storms have the trucks clean up in front of peoples drives a little for them so there isnt a big 4 ft pile of snow in front of it. Cul-de-sac has 3-4 houses on it, takes not even an extra 5 minutes.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

I swear i tried to tell my buddy to angle the plow left last week but he was kinda stubborn.. i guess i will have to try it myself....

And i would plow in front of everyones houses but it would take ALL DAY!!!!!
Usually we plow the snow Either left or right! All the way down the street! No way in hell could my truck plow all the snow into the circle!

and i would plow infront of peoples houses but it would take sooo long! But with the V if someone is standing at their driveway i like the fact how i can pull in the right side so i dont splash it in their faces but its just like all that snow is killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i looked and our cutting swath is like 1FT on an 8 or 9ft blade!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

leave the snow in the middle of the cul-de-sac. make sure to plow 20 ft+ wide around the circle and then leave the snow in the middle as if it is a median. how much traffic do they actually get in a cul-de-sac. this is what the township does around here.


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

We do cul de sacs for a municipality and use blowers. If you plow with any sort of blade, people complain too much about the windrow. 

It would be an exercise in frustration to use a pickup with a blade. 

I imagine the cull de sacs are smaller in the private subdivisions so putting a pile in the middle wouldn't be allowed.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hit it on the head. It does matter what you do. The people are going to b*itch! Plowing cul-de-sacs is not possible if you cannot handle a lot of b*tching.

I plowed courts up until this year in my 2500HD Double Cab Short Bed. The trick is plow with enough weight to plow in 2wd.

I can tell you the best way that I found to plow courts is angleing the blade into the center of the street and pulling the snow away from the people's houses, and try to carry it away from the end of their driveways. They will still b*tch when you put the snow in their yards, but what can you do.

I would pull the neck of the the court down to the center of the court and then push it up into the yards down there. I had very few complaints, actually a few people called the city to let them know that I am doing a great job.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

NW Snow Removal;1197666 said:


> leave the snow in the middle of the cul-de-sac. make sure to plow 20 ft+ wide around the circle and then leave the snow in the middle as if it is a median. how much traffic do they actually get in a cul-de-sac. this is what the township does around here.


YEAH!!! That's what they do out by my sister-in-law's house. I like it. I might try that one.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

snowplowchick;1197675 said:


> We do cul de sacs for a municipality and use blowers. If you plow with any sort of blade, people complain too much about the windrow.
> 
> It would be an exercise in frustration to use a pickup with a blade.
> 
> *I imagine the cull de sacs are smaller in the private subdivisions so putting a pile in the middle wouldn't be allowed*d.


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I kinda know what you guys mean but these streets are WAYY to small for that!
I guess like 40" across (only 2 lanes!) If i did that I would be in the middle of the street!


----------



## Florida08 (Dec 16, 2010)

I live in a cul-de-sac and have for the past 20 years. The city plows down our street and pushes the snow off into my yard. Then he backs up and goes into the yard next to mine. Everyone in the cul-de-sac has lived here for a while and we are used to having piles at the end of our driveway.


----------



## Dunnergunner (Jan 21, 2020)

This post is older than dirt, but I will tell you how blade these. The first couple of years plowing alleys,deadends and culdesacs I took advice from veterans and wasn't gaining much ground doing it the old way. I started messing with some different methods and here's my way that actually managed to receive compliments to my municipal employer about me. If theres a median or center circle start on backside pushing snow closer to center circle and straight away, once the backside is pushed to the half way point push the sides with blade angled towards center circle while driving towards straight away once the portion of the sides is in the middle of the straight away push up on center circle and bam no windrows and a clean culdesac, when you get it down you will have enough time to back blade any flurries by mailboxes and driveways.


----------

